# Looking for new goggle need advice



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The one that fits ya face the best!!!!!

The bigger spherical lens models in any brand will give the best peripheral, and frameless even better!!!!!

But if there's an air gap between ya face and the foam, none of that will make much of a difference!!!!!


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

have not tried the Oakleys but love my I/O's. Just ordered my wife a pair of the women's version.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Oakley Canopy..


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm very happy with the Flight Deck.
I found the peripheral range on the I/OX unimpressive personally.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> Oakley Canopy..


Isn't the Canopy essentially a Flight Deck with a frame?
I thought frameless was the way to go when I was looking at both.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I own the canopy and tried the flight decks and felt the canopy had more peripheral vision. Maybe it was just me. I also tried them both on at the store right after the other and felt the canopy was better. Shrugs.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The one that fits ya face the best!!!!!
> 
> The bigger spherical lens models in any brand will give the best peripheral, and frameless even better!!!!!
> 
> But if there's an air gap between ya face and the foam, none of that will make much of a difference!!!!!


This. I love Smith products. I bought a pair of I/Oxs and after 1 day had to get rid of them because there was a gap at the bridge of my nose. 

I bought a pair of Dragon APX that were pretty rad, but were stolen from my van. So now I have Airbrakes and they fit well with nice peripheral. Also, the Rose Prizm lens works really well in the PNW low light situations.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I picked up a pair of Smith I/O X. I have a large face and Oakley's are too small. The I/O X just fit. Also they integrate seamlessly with my Smith Vantage helmet. :sunglasses:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Much prefer my iox to the airbrakes I had before more comfortable and better field of view, not tried the flightdeck so can't comment. Depends on what fits your face the best.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I nabbed a set of Spy Doom on an off season sale. They fit with my helmet perfectly and the field of view is massive compared to my Oakley Crowbars...but I haven't used them on snow yet. I cant comment on fogging issues lens quality yet, but have read good things about the Happy Lens. 

Really hoping I don't miss my HI Yellows on foggy days...:embarrased1:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Banjo...You will love your Spy Doom goggles. I also bought a pair last season on sale. Great low light lens.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Opunui said:


> Banjo...You will love your Spy Doom goggles. I also bought a pair last season on sale. Great low light lens.


Quick thread hijack - what lens are you using?


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Blue and yellow..


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

supasit_58 said:


> I'm looking for a new goggle and I'm kinda struck between Oakley Flight Deck, Airbrake and Smith I/Ox. I'm looking for a goggle that has a lot peripheral view. Any advice?


In all honesty if you want great cylindrical goggles and BIG peripherals and don't want to spend a ton get Electric EG2s. They look sick and have a ton of lens options and are excellent quality for the price. I myself usually rock Smith IO/X turbos and Oakley canopies but I still throw on my old Electrics from time to time for nostalgia. Check em out.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the flight decks are a great goggle and they have a big field of view. they have a much bigger field of view then the io/x. the only goggles i've tried on that have a bigger field of view then the flight decks are electric's eg2 which is what i currently use for that reason. they pretty much have the same amount of view on the left, right, and upward but the eg2's have more downward vision. plus electric also makes great goggles and really good lenses but if your dead set on the flight decks, airbrakes, or io/x then definitely go with the flight decks.


----------



## supasit_58 (Oct 19, 2015)

It's kinda hard for me to go and try on a goggle but I probably should. I thought I was gonna buy it online but I'll go and try on flight deck, I/OX and electric's eg2. Thank you everyone


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Helmet? Try shit on for sure. 

No helmet, VZ Fishbowls, Anon M2's or Comrade's, Electric EG3's. You're best periph is going to come from a goggle that is close to face. The oversize lens thing is just a look. The overall fit of the foam on your face isn't drastically different on most goggles, but since the edges point away from each other, by pushing the lens away from your face it gets bigger as seen from the front. Anon actually use a boxing dummy head with flashlights in the eyes when they designed the shape of the Comrade and learned quite quick that side to side spread is far less impactful than distance from face to lens when you're trying to increase periph.

Fishbowls or Anon Comrades are probably your best bet, but they likely wont fit if you wear a helmet unless you just have a giant noggin. If you want fast change or the frameless look the new Jetpacks are close. 

In my experience Oakleys are overpriced and Smiths have about a 20% aggressive fog issue rate. The silicone seal between lens layers is great, until you do get moisture in there through the porex port and you have to let your lenses sit somewhere warmer than room temp for 4 days before they don't instantly fog again. Happened to me on 2 out of three brand new lenses within 2 weeks of each other. Have never had it happened to any other pair of goggles I've owned, and that includes Airblaster and year one Ashbury.


----------



## supasit_58 (Oct 19, 2015)

What about the quiksilver hubble goggle? any advices?


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

supasit_58 said:


> What about the quiksilver hubble goggle? any advices?


I've heard quiksilver and vonzippers have terrible fogging issues but have never handled those brands myself so can't confirm.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

What Nivek said. 

If you have a helmet, you're going to want to try on goggles that work with your specific helmet. Gap is the worst, and you don't want that. 

Did you mention what kind of helmet you have? 

I have Anon M2s, which are awesome. What makes them better is pairing them with the right helmet. I use the Anon goggles with an Anon helmet.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Banjo said:


> I nabbed a set of Spy Doom on an off season sale. They fit with my helmet perfectly and the field of view is massive compared to my Oakley Crowbars...but I haven't used them on snow yet. I cant comment on fogging issues lens quality yet, but have read good things about the Happy Lens.
> 
> Really hoping I don't miss my HI Yellows on foggy days...:embarrased1:


You can get the Yellow Happy Lens instead! I love my Dooms. Awesome field of vision, spent an entire day in the glades on a 55 degree day with NO FOG and theyre the easiest lens to replace EVER!! Cheaper than everything else mentioned in this thread too. win win win


----------

